# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Dream journal/Lucid dream iPhone/Ipod Touch App?

## Niddiboy

Guys, after trawling through the dream-related apps on the app store i realised that it would be extremely useful to have an app that us lucid dreamers could use.

Any thoughts?  ::D:

----------


## Alexanderctk

What would be on it?

----------


## Niddiboy

kinda guessing the same sorta features as the Dream Journal Application i got off DV forums here. U know, automaticaly updates TOTM, allows you to update your DJ etc.

U guys list any other features...

----------


## Abra

.

As far as journals go, I would not recommend attempting to record your dreams in a phone (via text-typing, I assume). It takes too long, and you won't get as much detail in. Your recall will not improve.

If you could record it in audio on your phone, that might be useful. Of course, it'd have to have a sorting method, dates and titles at bare minimum.

----------


## lucidspark64

wow this would be great like maybe something to achieve EILDs? maybe?

what it would be, i dont know.

good topic though  :smiley:

----------


## SEBSTER

> .
> 
> As far as journals go, I would not recommend attempting to record your dreams in a phone (via text-typing, I assume). It takes too long, and you won't get as much detail in. Your recall will not improve.
> 
> If you could record it in audio on your phone, that might be useful. Of course, it'd have to have a sorting method, dates and titles at bare minimum.



I dissagree!! i have been writing down my dreams in my ipod touch and my dream recall has improved. and it's alot more effective to me having it because i can take it anywhere and read it whenever and it can hold many many many thousands of dreams which is money u don't have to spend on notebooks. i'm just sayin it worked for me but to each his own :smiley:

----------


## PeaKayELL

It would be a good Idea to have a dreamviews app fot the iphone/ipod touch. It could have features such as being able to browse the forums, join web chat, update dream journal. and having it all organized according to what your looking for in the forums. All i know is that if there was a dreamviews app, I would get it.

----------


## beachgirl

you can use the simple voice memo which i believe comes with the iphone to record your dreams if you don't have your journal nearby ... and (supposedly) you can use voxie - a downloadable app - to record dreams and it will even transcribe your notes for you! i plan 
to try this asap!

bg...

----------


## DreamQueen

> If you could record it in audio on your phone, that might be useful. Of course, it'd have to have a sorting method, dates and titles at bare minimum.



I have a brilliant mobile phone which does all that. Records the time and everything which is very useful. I love it. It's such a good way to record my dreams. I write them into my journal later when I have time. I love my system  :smiley:

----------


## beachgirl

Both the simple Voice Recorder and the Voxie automatically reocrd the time and date. The files are stored seqententially until you delete them and they sound much better than what you get on a small tape recorder. Plus I find them easier to "rewind" (dragging a slide bar) if I need to go back.

A friend of mine has tried the Voxie and said the transcription was perfect, better than Voice recognition software like Dragon.

 In Voxie you can title things too, and even file them under separate categories.

~~~

----------


## Phaedrys

Hah, I was surprised to find this thread..  :tongue2: 

Turns out, I've been recreating the Dream Journal application by Banhurt for the iPhone as a side-project. I don't have any specific details like a release date yet, but I'll be sure to repost on DV when it's finished.  :tongue2: 

Here are some *VERY* unrefined screenshots of the interface. This is not finalized at all - just what I've developed so far.

----------


## JamesLD

i actually use the note pad on the iphone to record my dreams every morning!

----------


## Hidden

It seems like it would be hard to type out an entire dream in detail on an iPod, but I can see how it would be useful if you remembered a dream when you didn't have a computer handy and you just wanted to write yourself a quick summary so you can expand on it later.

----------


## Mancon

> It would be a good Idea to have a dreamviews app fot the iphone/ipod touch. It could have features such as being able to browse the forums, join web chat, update dream journal. and having it all organized according to what your looking for in the forums. All i know is that if there was a dreamviews app, I would get it.



I agree  ::bowdown::

----------


## JamesLD

> I agree



same, id be on that app all the time

----------


## Avalondream

I've been using the dream journal at http://dreamjournal.net/ for a little over a year, though sporadically. I can access it from my iPod touch 1st Gen when in wifi spot so I can then record as usual. I'd like to see it as a true app for the ipod/iphone though. I'ts free and tracks stats over time like type of dream, recurring themes, scenes, symbols and offers loose interpretation which you can use if it resonates with your own ideas/feelings. I haven't found anything I like as much at this point.

----------


## beachgirl

i'm still looking for an alarm that beeps only for a minute before turning it self off.... any suggestions?

----------


## EnjoyJoey

It should also have a built in DEILD Alarm.

----------


## sanmarcos

Here is a simple Dream Journal application that was just released.

http://www.taplightsoftware.com/dreamjournal

I am looking forward to feedback on how it can be improved, the basic version is free, and extra features can be purchased, which helps funds development.

Thanks.

----------


## Roflcopter

that app looks great but i can't try it because i don't have the latest OS for the ipod touch Dx Lammeeeee

----------


## sanmarcos

> that app looks great but i can't try it because i don't have the latest OS for the ipod touch Dx Lammeeeee



It requires 3.0, which is pretty good considering that Apple is at 3.1.3, and moving to 4.0 very soon.

A lot of features require 3.0.

----------


## sanmarcos

As announced elsewhere, I've added support for the iPad and a lot of requested features. Keep the great feedback coming!  :smiley: 

It is a free update for all existing customers.

http://taplightsoftware.com/dreamjournal



New features:
• iPad support
• Font and background chooser
• Total number of dreams now displayed
• Added convenience 'Today' and 'Yesterday' buttons for date chooser
• All or Important filter is now saved on quit

Improvements and fixes:
• Improved the dream properties bar
• Updated icon
• Improved landscape support
• Improved error handling and added reporting option
• Automatic detection of filter setting when dream importance is changed
• Fixed many issues when updating dreams in low memory situations
• Fixed the switch buttons of dreams when the date is significantly changed
• Fixed the switch buttons when adding a new dream if there is a future dream in the database
• Fixed an error where the dream's information bar would disappear prematurely
• Fixed a crash when deleting a duplicate symbol

----------

